# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  مشکل روحی و درسی

## Wild Rose

سلام
چند وقتیه که یه مشکل بزرگ برام پیش اومده واونم اینه که دچار شک و دو دلی و سرگردانی شدم...
دیگه نمیدونم و نمیتونم بگم چی درسته چی غلطه؟؟
توی این برهه مهم زندگی من هرکس یه نظری میده و روی پیشنهاد خودش پا فشاری میکنه....و عواقب گوش ندادن به حرفش رو بهم گوشزد میکنه!!!
واز همه بدتر اینه که نظر افراد مختلف باهم متفاوت هستند....
یکی میگه : مدرسه اصلا جای درس خوندن و یادگیری نیست... بهتره وقتت رو تلف نکنی و یه هفته مدرسه نری...و برای آزمون قلم چی درس بخونی..میگه : درسهای مدرسه رو نخونم و تکالیف مربوط به مدرسه رو انجام ندم وبرای پرسشها و امتحانهای کلاسی لازم نیست خودم رو آماده کنم و به یه نمره 14 الی 15 اکتفا کنم...فعلا به دروس عمومی اهمیت ندم و بیشتر روی اختصاصی هام کار کنم..
حالا یه نفر دیگه نظراتش کاملا مخالف شخص قبلیه و تاکید داره درسهای مدرسه ام رو هم به هیچ وجه ترک نکنم...و روی معدلم بیشتر تمرکز کنم...
و من واقعا دیگه نمیدونم چکار کنم؟؟؟؟ شدیدا امیدم رو از دست دادم و روز به روز دارم پس رفت میکنم... دارم تمام شوق  و اشتیاقم رو از دست میدم...
حالا ازتون کمک میخوام من چکار کنم؟؟؟​(خواهش میکنم کمک کنید!!!)

----------


## dr.milad

با برنامه درس بخون و اصلن ب حرف کسی گوش نکن چون تو این شرایط نیستن
مدرسه رو اگه واقعن میبینی ک تاثیر داره تو این روزا برو
وگرنه نرو و بشین خودت بخون
ازمونم برو ولی اگه ب اون بودجه بندی نمیرسی سعی نکن زود بخونی و خودت با برنامه خودت برو جلو و منتظر ازمون جمع بندی باش
موفق باشید

----------


## MAHSA

مهم بیشتر کنکوره تا مدرسه پس بیشتر واسه کنکور بخون

----------


## Wild Rose

> مهم بیشتر کنکوره تا مدرسه پس بیشتر واسه کنکور بخون


یعنی بی خیاله نمرات مستمر و معدل بشم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟( در ضمن من امسال سال سومم)

----------


## SNIPER

همشون غلط کردن. 
خودت میتونی راه درست رو انتخاب کنی. مدرسه برای درس خوندن و خونه برای تست زدن و آماده شدن برای کنکور.
اگه هم مشکل افسردگیت جدی هست به متخصص اعصاب مراجعه کن البته بعد از کنکور. چون الان بری داروهایی که بهت میده احتمالا خواب آور هستن و میزان مطالعت رو میارن پایین.

----------


## MAHSA

> یعنی بی خیاله نمرات مستمر و معدل بشم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟( در ضمن من امسال سال سومم)


ای وای نه 
اگه سومی که باید حسابی بخونی واسه امتحان نهایی بیشتر تشریحی بخون

----------


## Wild Rose

> همشون غلط کردن. 
> خودت میتونی راه درست رو انتخاب کنی. مدرسه برای درس خوندن و خونه برای تست زدن و آماده شدن برای کنکور.
> اگه هم مشکل افسردگیت جدی هست به متخصص اعصاب مراجعه کن البته بعد از کنکور. چون الان بری داروهایی که بهت میده احتمالا خواب آور هستن و میزان مطالعت رو میارن پایین.


آخه درسهای مدرسه در طول روز خیلی وقتم رو میگیره... بعضی وقتا قکر میکنم مغز من ایراد داره...

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> ای وای نه 
> اگه سومی که باید حسابی بخونی واسه امتحان نهایی بیشتر تشریحی بخون


اون که کلا منع کرده هرگونه تشریحی خوندن رو میگه فقط و فقط تست!!!!!!!

----------


## Mohammad DH

شما درسا رو کاملا تشریحی بخون چون 25 درصد کنکور جلوته که باید تشریحی امتحان بدی اینجوری هم نهاییت رو خوب می دی هم درسا رو خوب یاد می گیری وقت داری بعد از امتحانات تو تابستون تست کار کنی 
سال سوم کسی تست کار کنه مزحک ترین کاریه که می تونه انجام بده (حتی من دلیل درستی واسه قلمچی و ازمون تستی دادن شما نمی بینم!!!)

----------


## SNIPER

اگه سال سومی هستی فقط ریاضی 3 و شیمی و فیزیک رو تست کار کن بقیه درس ها لازم نیست. 
ضمن اینکه فرصت کافی برای درمان داری میتونی همین الان بری روانپزشک. اگه مشکل خاصی داشته باشی بهت دارو میده اگه نداشته باشی بهت مکمل گیاهی و تقویتی میده.

----------


## mahdi.sniper

منم سومم
تشریحی و تستی تو بیشتر اختصاصیا فرقی ندارن....جفتشو بخون....نتونستی اولویت تشریحی چون معدل بشددددت مهمه
برای اون مشکلاتی هم که خودت فک میکنی مشل روحی روانیه برو پیش روانشناس ....دو سه جلسه بری حله

----------


## parmoon

اون دوست عزیزی که گفته مدرسه رو ول کن احتمالا از وضعیت کنکور خبر نداره اگه سومی که اصلا به هیچی فکر نکن فقط سعی کن معدل نهاییت رو ببری بالا پایه سومتو قوی کن اگه آزمون میدی که دیگه چه بهتر هم تستی میخونی هم به امتحانات کمک میکنه اگرم آزمون نمیدی بازم مشکلی نیست اصلا الان به این چیزا فکر نکن وقت برای تست زیاده دیگه سردرگمی نداره
خدا رو چه دیدی شاید کنکور 95 تاثیرش بیشتر شد اونوقت اگه معدلت کم بشه هی سال کنکور استرس میگیری که چرا اونموقع درس نخوندم دیگه رو اصل کاری تمرکز نمیکنی انجمنو دیدی؟  چند نفر به خاطر تاثیر معدل رتبهاشون مینالن و پشیمونن؟ 
امیدتو برای چی از دست دادی؟؟  بابا طرف از همین الان با 4_5 ماه وقت شروع میکنه برای خوندن کنکور بهترین رتبرم میاره شما که دیگه سومی!! 
همین معدل و مدرسه رو بچسب فکر و خیالات منفی هم به ذهنت راه نده آزمونم میبینی به مدرست لطمه میزنه ولش کن

----------


## Mohaqd

سلام. خسته نباشید. این چند روزه من خیلی دانش آموز سومی میبینم که میان به من میگن داریم واسه کنکور میخونیم! فقط دو تا نکته:
نکته اول: الان نهایی شده 25% کنکور یعنی عملا اگه بالای 19 نباشی ضرر میکنی!!!! ضرر!!!
نکته دوم: کنکور آدم ها رو تنبل میکنه! همش دنبال راه سریع میگردن! حتی براشون مهم نیس که بفهمن یا نه! فقط روش های حل رو می پذیرن!!!
از من میشنوی نهایی رو سفت بچسب که واسه چیزی که اتفاق نیفتاده (منظور کنکور) کسی سرزنشت نمیکنه ولی اگه نهایی کم بشی دگ کاریش نمیشه کرد!
بیشتر مشکل پریشانیت هم به خاطر اعتماد به نفس پایینت و نداشتن برنامه منظمته. سعی کن زندگی خودت برات تو اولویت باشه نه حرف های بقیه...
موفق باشی.:yahoo (1):

----------


## yaghma

> سلام
> چند وقتیه که یه مشکل بزرگ برام پیش اومده واونم اینه که دچار شک و دو دلی و سرگردانی شدم...
> دیگه نمیدونم و نمیتونم بگم چی درسته چی غلطه؟؟
> توی این برهه مهم زندگی من هرکس یه نظری میده و روی پیشنهاد خودش پا فشاری میکنه....و عواقب گوش ندادن به حرفش رو بهم گوشزد میکنه!!!
> واز همه بدتر اینه که نظر افراد مختلف باهم متفاوت هستند....
> یکی میگه : مدرسه اصلا جای درس خوندن و یادگیری نیست... بهتره وقتت رو تلف نکنی و یه هفته مدرسه نری...و برای آزمون قلم چی درس بخونی..میگه : درسهای مدرسه رو نخونم و تکالیف مربوط به مدرسه رو انجام ندم وبرای پرسشها و امتحانهای کلاسی لازم نیست خودم رو آماده کنم و به یه نمره 14 الی 15 اکتفا کنم...فعلا به دروس عمومی اهمیت ندم و بیشتر روی اختصاصی هام کار کنم..
> حالا یه نفر دیگه نظراتش کاملا مخالف شخص قبلیه و تاکید داره درسهای مدرسه ام رو هم به هیچ وجه ترک نکنم...و روی معدلم بیشتر تمرکز کنم...
> و من واقعا دیگه نمیدونم چکار کنم؟؟؟؟ شدیدا امیدم رو از دست دادم و روز به روز دارم پس رفت میکنم... دارم تمام شوق  و اشتیاقم رو از دست میدم...
> حالا ازتون کمک میخوام من چکار کنم؟؟؟​(خواهش میکنم کمک کنید!!!)


*1.حضور مستمر در مدرسه , علاوه بر اینکه میتونی  از وجود معلم بهره ببری , باعث بوجود امدن یک نوع حس رقابت با هم کلاسی هات میشه .
*
*2.با یک سرچ ساده توی همین انجمن میفهمی که : پس از پایان هر ساله کنکور و استارت برای کنکورسال بعدش , اکثریت درگیر جمله کلیشه ای تاثیر معدل هستن و اگر نمیخوای جز اون دسته از افراد باشی بیشترین توانت رو بزار برای تشریحی خوندن و بالا نگه داشتن معدل امتحان نهایی , که فک کنم برای شما که سال سوم هستین اصلی ترین کاره.

3.از الان خودت رو درگیر کنکور نکن , اگه مردش باشی پس از یایان امتحانات نهایی سال سوم , 1 سال تمام برای خوندش وقت داری پس تو زمان حال زندگی کن و به فکر تقویت پایه درسیت باش تا توی سال کنکور مشکلی برات پیش نیاد.

4.موارد بالا , نظرشخصی اینجانب بوده وقصد تحمیلشون بر شما  مثل کسای دیگه ندارم.
*

----------


## Nikolas

اولا کسایی ک دائم نظر میدن اگه خونواده نیستن به حرفشون گوش نکنید اصا اهمیت ندین به این چیزا منم تو فامیل هی این چیزارو میگن ولی نباید گوش کنین.اگه سومید به نظر من تشریحی بخونید ولی یکم بالاتر از سطح کتاب الان تست کار کردن خیلی کاربردی نداره چون تو امتحان نهایی زیاد کاربرد نداره و باید تشریحی جواب بدین. ولی در سطح خود کتاب هم خوب نیس یعنی برا ما که خوب نبود چون امتحانای نهاییمون خیلی سخت بود. برا کنکور و تستی خوندن وقت هست نگرانش نباشید. بیشتر روی کتاب های کمک آموزشی مثه پرسمان گاج یا ... کار کنید...مدرسه رو هم اگه خودتون می تونید خودتون بخونیدو یاد بگیرید کمتر برید نه این که اصا نرید ولی به نظر من سال سومو برین کامل. چون نمراتش خیلی مهمه حتی به احتمال خیلی زیاد 25 درصد هم زیاد تر میشه و بعدا ضرر می کنید....

----------


## Andromeda

عزیزم لازم نیست خودتو اذیت کنی..............
تو باید از درس خوندن و یادگرفتن مطالب لذت ببری مثلا با حل یک مسله ی ریاضی یا فیزیک کلی کیف کنی نه اینکه اضطراب داشته باشی و بگی واااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااای هنوز کلی مبحث دیگه داری می فهمی چی مگم؟؟؟
به حرف هیچ بنی بشری گوش نکن مگه اونا جای توان؟؟؟؟؟؟
خودت تصمیم بگیر ببین امروز چی دوست داری هونو بخون
درضمن مغزتو هیچچچچچچچچچچچچچچچچچچچچچچچ  چچچچچچچ
مشکلی ندااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااار  ه
اگرم ناراحتی یا کسلی بستنی بخور 
می تونی عروسکاتو بچینی جلوتو مثلا مباحث زیست رو براشون توضیح بدی اینجوری مث یه بازی برات شیرین میشه بازم هر جور راحتی

----------


## Wild Rose

> اگه سال سومی هستی فقط ریاضی 3 و شیمی و فیزیک رو تست کار کن بقیه درس ها لازم نیست. 
> ضمن اینکه فرصت کافی برای درمان داری میتونی همین الان بری روانپزشک. اگه مشکل خاصی داشته باشی بهت دارو میده اگه نداشته باشی بهت مکمل گیاهی و تقویتی میده.


برادر من ، من کی گفتم افسردگی دارم؟؟؟ من فقط امید و انگیزه ام رو از دست دادم...مشکل خاصی از لحاظ روانی ندارم...

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> *1.حضور مستمر در مدرسه , علاوه بر اینکه میتونی  از وجود معلم بهره ببری , باعث بوجود امدن یک نوع حس رقابت با هم کلاسی هات میشه .
> *
> *2.با یک سرچ ساده توی همین انجمن میفهمی که : پس از پایان هر ساله کنکور و استارت برای کنکورسال بعدش , اکثریت درگیر جمله کلیشه ای تاثیر معدل هستن و اگر نمیخوای جز اون دسته از افراد باشی بیشترین توانت رو بزار برای تشریحی خوندن و بالا نگه داشتن معدل امتحان نهایی , که فک کنم برای شما که سال سوم هستین اصلی ترین کاره.
> 
> 3.از الان خودت رو درگیر کنکور نکن , اگه مردش باشی پس از یایان امتحانات نهایی سال سوم , 1 سال تمام برای خوندش وقت داری پس تو زمان حال زندگی کن و به فکر تقویت پایه درسیت باش تا توی سال کنکور مشکلی برات پیش نیاد.
> 
> 4.موارد بالا , نظرشخصی اینجانب بوده وقصد تحمیلشون بر شما  مثل کسای دیگه ندارم.
> *


مدرسه ای که توش درس میخونم اصلا مدرسه ی خوبی نیست و من بیشتر درسها رو خودم میخونم و سر کلاس چیزی یاد نمیگرم...بچه های کلاس اکثرا برای درس خوندن نیومدن و حس رقابتی اصلا وجود نداره...

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> عزیزم لازم نیست خودتو اذیت کنی..............
> تو باید از درس خوندن و یادگرفتن مطالب لذت ببری مثلا با حل یک مسله ی ریاضی یا فیزیک کلی کیف کنی نه اینکه اضطراب داشته باشی و بگی واااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااای هنوز کلی مبحث دیگه داری می فهمی چی مگم؟؟؟
> به حرف هیچ بنی بشری گوش نکن مگه اونا جای توان؟؟؟؟؟؟
> خودت تصمیم بگیر ببین امروز چی دوست داری هونو بخون
> درضمن مغزتو هیچچچچچچچچچچچچچچچچچچچچچچچ  چچچچچچچ
> مشکلی ندااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااار  ه
> اگرم ناراحتی یا کسلی بستنی بخور 
> می تونی عروسکاتو بچینی جلوتو مثلا مباحث زیست رو براشون توضیح بدی اینجوری مث یه بازی برات شیرین میشه بازم هر جور راحتی


مرسی بابت قوت قلب.... اتفاقا این موضوع باهوش بودن من باعث شده انتظارها ازمن بالاتر بره...بهم میگن : تو که هوشت خوبه دیگه چرااا؟؟

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> اولا کسایی ک دائم نظر میدن اگه خونواده نیستن به حرفشون گوش نکنید اصا اهمیت ندین به این چیزا منم تو فامیل هی این چیزارو میگن ولی نباید گوش کنین.اگه سومید به نظر من تشریحی بخونید ولی یکم بالاتر از سطح کتاب الان تست کار کردن خیلی کاربردی نداره چون تو امتحان نهایی زیاد کاربرد نداره و باید تشریحی جواب بدین. ولی در سطح خود کتاب هم خوب نیس یعنی برا ما که خوب نبود چون امتحانای نهاییمون خیلی سخت بود. برا کنکور و تستی خوندن وقت هست نگرانش نباشید. بیشتر روی کتاب های کمک آموزشی مثه پرسمان گاج یا ... کار کنید...مدرسه رو هم اگه خودتون می تونید خودتون بخونیدو یاد بگیرید کمتر برید نه این که اصا نرید ولی به نظر من سال سومو برین کامل. چون نمراتش خیلی مهمه حتی به احتمال خیلی زیاد 25 درصد هم زیاد تر میشه و بعدا ضرر می کنید....


همه اشون جزو فامیل و خونواده هستند...

----------


## kinghossein1

> سلام
> چند وقتیه که یه مشکل بزرگ برام پیش اومده واونم اینه که دچار شک و دو دلی و سرگردانی شدم...
> دیگه نمیدونم و نمیتونم بگم چی درسته چی غلطه؟؟
> توی این برهه مهم زندگی من هرکس یه نظری میده و روی پیشنهاد خودش پا فشاری میکنه....و عواقب گوش ندادن به حرفش رو بهم گوشزد میکنه!!!
> واز همه بدتر اینه که نظر افراد مختلف باهم متفاوت هستند....
> یکی میگه : مدرسه اصلا جای درس خوندن و یادگیری نیست... بهتره وقتت رو تلف نکنی و یه هفته مدرسه نری...و برای آزمون قلم چی درس بخونی..میگه : درسهای مدرسه رو نخونم و تکالیف مربوط به مدرسه رو انجام ندم وبرای پرسشها و امتحانهای کلاسی لازم نیست خودم رو آماده کنم و به یه نمره 14 الی 15 اکتفا کنم...فعلا به دروس عمومی اهمیت ندم و بیشتر روی اختصاصی هام کار کنم..
> حالا یه نفر دیگه نظراتش کاملا مخالف شخص قبلیه و تاکید داره درسهای مدرسه ام رو هم به هیچ وجه ترک نکنم...و روی معدلم بیشتر تمرکز کنم...
> و من واقعا دیگه نمیدونم چکار کنم؟؟؟؟ شدیدا امیدم رو از دست دادم و روز به روز دارم پس رفت میکنم... دارم تمام شوق  و اشتیاقم رو از دست میدم...
> حالا ازتون کمک میخوام من چکار کنم؟؟؟​(خواهش میکنم کمک کنید!!!)



اگه سومی ک دیه واضح هس فقط بشین روی معدلت تمرکز کن فقط بشین درسای سال سوم فعلا کنکور بیخیال معدل بجسپ مخصوصا الان ک دیه نوبت دوم هس همه چی بیخیال معدلت رو بکش بالای 19

----------


## Wild Rose

> اگه سومی ک دیه واضح هس فقط بشین روی معدلت تمرکز کن فقط بشین درسای سال سوم فعلا کنکور بیخیال معدل بجسپ مخصوصا الان ک دیه نوبت دوم هس همه چی بیخیال معدلت رو بکش بالای 19


یعنی نمیشه طی سال تستی و کنکوری کار کنم بعدا خرداد ماه نهایی بخونم؟؟

----------


## kinghossein1

> یعنی نمیشه طی سال تستی و کنکوری کار کنم بعدا خرداد ماه نهایی بخونم؟؟



نه بنظرم اشتباه هس چون باعث میشه درگیر تست و اینا بشی و از نهایی و روشهای تشریحی دور بشی..........بشین فقظ واسه نهایی بخون فک نکن نهایی میتونی خیلی راحت نمره خوب بیاری از اسونیش سخته بعدم ی چیزو جا انداخته باشی نمره کم میکنن بشین خیلی توپ بخون بچسپ نهایی 25 درصد کنکورته دیه انگار داری واسه کنکور میخونی

----------


## Fa¡ryTale

سوم که باشی بیشتر وقتت رو تشریحی باشه 
ولی وقت کردی خوب ضرر که نمکنی از تست زدن 
نترس سال سوم مدرسه رفتن کسیو از کنکور ننداخته
اما اگه سال  چهارمی که خوب معدل انچنان مهم نیست ولی اونیکه برا کنکور میخونه اول باید درسا رو متوجه شه بعد بشینه تستی و با راه حلای سریع کار کنه خوب اینم وققت گیره اما برا این مورد میونبری وجود نداره 
حالا اینکه مدرسه بری یا نری من برا خودم هیچوقت مدرسه نرفتن رو مناسب ندیدم
چون روحیم ضعیف بود
ولی به جاش یه سال پشت کنکور موندم 
من همیشه به بچه های فامیل و اشنا هم توصیه میکنم به جای مدرسه نرفتن یه سال پشت کنکور بمونن چون هیچ فررقی نمیکنه
شما فرض کن میخوای هوشبری قبول شی اما شدی و رفتی و خوندی و در عرض 4 سال مثل بقیه دوستات لیسانس گرفتی خوب عقب نموندی ازشون ولی موقع طرح رفتن میبینی هنوز نوبتت نشده یه سال یا دو سال باید صبر کنی تا نوبتت شه وگرنه بی حقوق باید بری طرح خوب حالا چه فرقی کرد زود تموم کنی با دیر الان انچنان عجله میکنن که بعدا میشینن به این روزاتون میخندین
مثلا یکی از همکلاسام اومد یه سال مونده بود تموم شه بیخیال شد و انصراف الان بکوب میخونه برا کنکور البته 93 هم شرکت کرد 4 هزار اورد و دوباره داره میخونه
خوب این ادم هیچوقت به فکر عقب موندن نیست چون مسولیت خاصی نداره از بابت شغل فقط علاقس که اونو میکشونه به این مسیر و دیگه یه سال دو سال براش فرق نمیکنه

----------


## Wild Rose

> سوم که باشی بیشتر وقتت رو تشریحی باشه 
> ولی وقت کردی خوب ضرر که نمکنی از تست زدن 
> نترس سال سوم مدرسه رفتن کسیو از کنکور ننداخته
> اما اگه سال  چهارمی که خوب معدل انچنان مهم نیست ولی اونیکه برا کنکور میخونه اول باید درسا رو متوجه شه بعد بشینه تستی و با راه حلای سریع کار کنه خوب اینم وققت گیره اما برا این مورد میونبری وجود نداره 
> حالا اینکه مدرسه بری یا نری من برا خودم هیچوقت مدرسه نرفتن رو مناسب ندیدم
> چون روحیم ضعیف بود
> ولی به جاش یه سال پشت کنکور موندم 
> من همیشه به بچه های فامیل و اشنا هم توصیه میکنم به جای مدرسه نرفتن یه سال پشت کنکور بمونن چون هیچ فررقی نمیکنه
> شما فرض کن میخوای هوشبری قبول شی اما شدی و رفتی و خوندی و در عرض 4 سال مثل بقیه دوستات لیسانس گرفتی خوب عقب نموندی ازشون ولی موقع طرح رفتن میبینی هنوز نوبتت نشده یه سال یا دو سال باید صبر کنی تا نوبتت شه وگرنه بی حقوق باید بری طرح خوب حالا چه فرقی کرد زود تموم کنی با دیر الان انچنان عجله میکنن که بعدا میشینن به این روزاتون میخندین
> ...


با این موضوع که یه سال پشت کنکور بمونم زیاد موافق نیستم...یعنی اگه خییییلی تحت فشار قرار بگیرم به آخرین گزینه ای که فکر میکنم پشت کنکور موندنه!!1
من خودم هم نمیتونم مدرسه رو بی خیال بشم و نمره هم برام خیلی مهمه...وهمینم باعث شده که بگن علت پیشرفت نکردن من اینه که مدرسه رو در اولویت قرار دادم...و با این تاپیک میخواستم ببینم اگه دارم اشتباه میکنم روشم رو تغییر بدم.

----------


## shima..

الان چون سال سومی بشین تشریحی کار کن میتونی واسه اختصاصیات تستی هم کار کنی!
الان فقط باید به نهایی فکر کنی چون خیلی مهمه! 
شما اگه سال سوم رو خوب بخونی واسه کنکور هم به دردت میخوره!

----------

